# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  KS Project Update #9: Even better optics performance = smaller features

## Eddie

*Project Update #9: Even better optics performance = smaller features*Posted by Full Spectrum Laser ♥ Like

FSL3D has been hard at work perfecting all the little features to make this the best 3D printer under $3000.  Printing jewelry can be particularly demanding on a 3d printer's resolution.
Improving the optics allows us to print finer details.  Compare the two rings below.  Pegasus touch is able to resolve all the holes on the band while the competing SLA printer fills in all the holes.  Also the fine pillar blocks making up the stone settings are grouped together on the latter printer.
Previously we aimed to offer a laser beam size of around 250um but we are now experimenting with as small as 50um with our enhanced optics.  Final shipping will probably be some balance between sharpness and build time (small spot requires more passes to fill in).
Pegasus Touch Better Optics Means Small Features can be Resolved
Competition using their grey resin - notice holes are filled in and small features unresolved

----------


## garbage

I hope this improvements will make it to the final product. Currently they are sorting out how to produce this cheap enough. In addition, it will reduce printing speed. But yes, it looks awesome!

----------

